

Show HN: Pingrd – Uptime Monitoring Service - rafaelss
https://www.pingrd.com/

======
dylz
Is there any pricing information before signup? I see "start monitoring for
FREE", emphasis on start, and automatically think "short trial, then some
unknown price".

